# Received note in Korean



## thekleezy

So just earlier this afternoon when returning back to my dorm room (i'm a college student) I found a note cracked in my door. I did a little research and found out that it was written in Korean. I'm very curious of what it says, so if anyone could it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RadkeRonnie

I'm note native, but here's what I think it means.

_Hongnakji _(name?)_ You're alive, right? Don't you miss me? I know about everything hahaha. I miss you too. I want to go to McDonald's with you._ (The handwriting is bad at the last part, so I can't figure out what it means, but it means _"[something] with you." _and it seems to be related to going somewhere or some kind of movement.)

_Jeong Serin_

It seems like it was meant for someone else.

Question for people who know: is the 제 verb ending a dialect of 지?


----------



## thekleezy

Yeah it must have been meant for someone else! I was so curious of what it meant! Thank you for the response. I actually became a little more interested in the Korean language after this incident. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Kross

RadkeRonnie said:


> _ Hongnakji _(name?)


 I think 홍낙찌 here might be a nickname for the intended recipient of the note. The word seems to be made of 홍(family name) plus 낙지 (small octopus). That fish(mollusks) probably reflects a physical characteristic of the recipient in a sense. This is my own thought, and some people could speculate differently. 



RadkeRonnie said:


> Question for people who know: is the 제 verb ending a dialect of 지?


In response to my question, 국어국립원(the government-run body that defines the Korean language) answers that it is difficult for them to confirm if the use of ~있제 is a dialect because there is no relevant information in their dictionary database. 

(source: https://twitter.com/urimal365/status/455917193016791040 )


----------



## mille gateaux

RadkeRonnie said:


> I'm note native, but here's what I think it means.
> 
> Question for people who know: is the 제 verb ending a dialect of 지?



Yes, it's a dialect. (of Busan)


----------

